# EOS top warning!



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

just learn this:
operating the top in "show off" mode (putting it uo and down a couple of time in a row) will cause the hydraulic pump to overheat and you wont be able to operate the top untill it cools back down.


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: EOS top warning! (Jpics)*

Hey Jpics,
I was just curious where you heard this information from. If this is going to happen, it's a good thing to know ahead of time!


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: EOS top warning! (Turbocrazy)*

That sounds reasonable, and might also explain the reason why the personel at auto shows did hourly demonstrations of the top instead of at the whim of spectators.


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: EOS top warning! (Turbocrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbocrazy* »_Hey Jpics,
I was just curious where you heard this information from. If this is going to happen, it's a good thing to know ahead of time! 

a tech boardcast on the VW channel


----------



## adonaldson (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: EOS top warning! (Jpics)*

Great! Now I need to add two intercoolers, one for turbo, and one for the hydraulic pump


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: EOS top warning! (adonaldson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adonaldson* »_Great! Now I need to add two intercoolers, one for turbo, and one for the hydraulic pump









There is an idea


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: EOS top warning! (Jpics)*

Funny idea, intecoolers work better when the car is moving though. This is scary news with me wanting to open and close the top here in the florida heat.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: EOS top warning! (Jpics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jpics* »_just learn this:
operating the top in "show off" mode (putting it uo and down a couple of time in a row) will cause the hydraulic pump to overheat and you wont be able to operate the top untill it cools back down.

Thanks for the warning, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: EOS top warning! (BigFoot-74205)*

When you first get the car.. do at and see how many open/close does it take for it to heat up and stop working, that way you know the limit.
Will this damage anything?
JT


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: EOS top warning! (x9t)*

Sounds to me like there are sensors to temporarily diasble the top to prevent damage, which makes sense.


----------



## Superbleeder (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: EOS top warning! (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_When you first get the car.. do at and see how many open/close does it take for it to heat up and stop working, that way you know the limit.
Will this damage anything?
JT

highly doubt it, it will stop before anything breaks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

"show off" mode. That should be standard!!!!


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

i ment, do it until it stops with out breaking.. when it kicks in.. 
JT


----------



## excitmnt94 (May 7, 2003)

the sensors just shut the system off when the internal motors get too hot. chances are they will also be affected by external temps, so it may vary how many times you can do it depending on ambient temps too. 
in addition you need to make sure you leave the car on while doing the top up, down thing if you do it a couple times as to not drain the battery. also don't stop mid cycle...NOT recommended.


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (excitmnt94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *excitmnt94* »_in addition you need to make sure you leave the car on while doing the top up, down thing if you do it a couple times as to not drain the battery. also don't stop mid cycle...NOT recommended.

I wonder what the temperature cutoff is for operating the top. My Beetle's owners manual says to not open it below 32 deg, and I know that normally you wouldn't even think of opening it any colder than say 50, but I did once participate in my college homecoming parade up in New Hampshire, and drove my Beetle with the top down in 39 deg weather--it was COLD!
Also, you bring up a question about leaving the top halfway up. Owners of VW convertibles of all types typically do this at VW shows so that the judges can check out the headliner. You say it is bad, so I will stop doing it, but please tell me what exactly could be damaged with the top half open? Thanks!


----------



## plangston (Feb 14, 2005)

my eos training in houston tx was hot and i couldnt tell you how many times the top went up and down. it never had a problem.


----------



## excitmnt94 (May 7, 2003)

they say not to run the top below 5 degrees...
they said not to stop in mid cycle on the eos...we said ok and left it at that.


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

*Re: EOS top warning! (x9t)*

Probably has a thermal overload protection. Similar to what electric drills have...if you "overuse" the drill it shuts off...you wait a bit and the thermal overload switch resets then you just keep on drilling (I have yet to damage a drill and I trip thermal overload ALL the time).
The purpose of thermal overload protection is just that...it keeps you from damaging the motor...basically makes it impossible to damage the motor because it will not allow you to further overheat it. I'm sure this will not be an issue...actually it's probably a good thing they added that. Most people will never even trip it though so they won't even know it;s there









_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_When you first get the car.. do at and see how many open/close does it take for it to heat up and stop working, that way you know the limit.
Will this damage anything?
JT


----------



## Superbleeder (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: EOS top warning! (gophaster)*

hmm.. i wonder what could break if you stop halfway, we always mess around with my friends SL500 top, and leave it halfway a lot to show friends and stuff...
Maybe this only applies to the Eos?


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: EOS top warning! (tehassinpassat)*

I left the top midway for an hour on a '98 BMW to re-attach a string inside the headliner. For two weeks afterward, the lid never opened enough to clear the top.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: EOS top warning! (cityjohn)*

I can understand why it would be a bad idea to stop the top in this position leaving the weight of the entire top cantilevered out into space and stressing the linkage in the process...








But I don't see why you couldn't stop the top in this position to oil pivot points, and inspect the linkage and headliner strings for wear/rubbing/deformation. The rear window is in the exact stacking position that it would be in the trunk, and the weight of the top and trunk lid is supported. 









I'm sure Bentley Publishers will cover top service procedures in their manuals, and tell you how its done safely.


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:01 PM 7-9-2006_


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: EOS top warning! (Jpics)*

The Convertible Top Switch operates in two
directions. Pressing and holding the switch opens
the convertible top, as long as the conditions allowing
its operation are met. Pulling and holding the switch
closes the convertible top. If the switch is released
while the top is moving, the convertible top operation
stops. If there is no further actuation of the switch
within 8 minutes, the top must be closed. The
opening procedure will be disabled until the top has
been fully closed. After 9.5 minutes, the convertible
top lowers itself automatically, in timed steps, along
the path of least resistance. If the top is mostly
open, it will lower into the luggage compartment. If
the top is mostly closed, it will lower towards the
closed position. In this mode, the top will not fully
close. 
Also, there are recommendations or error messages displayed on the instrument cluster, for example:
Close luggage protection
Close trunk lid
Obstacle in rear area
Convertible top temperature too high
Speed too high
System error closing convertible top
System error opening convertible top
System error no convertible top operation
Convertible top not operable
And here is the specs. for hydraulic temperature/operation:
If the temperature of the hydraulic fluid is above
203°F (95°C), only the command “Close top“
is possible. With a hydraulic fluid temperature
above 221°F (105°C), actuation of the
convertible top is completely disabled until the
temperature has dropped below the threshold
value.
All in all, a vey impressive CSC roof







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
{CSCroof = Coupe Sunroof Convertible roof}


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

The SPEED TO HIGH. messege.. does that mean the EOS is in motion while opening/closing the top. I thought you had to have the Ebrake engage and the car stoped to activate the top.
JT


----------



## Mr Johann Vegas (Jun 10, 2004)

No, I think you can be cruising slowly and it will work.


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (20VConvBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20VConvBug* »_ Owners of VW convertibles of all types typically do this at VW shows so that the judges can check out the headliner. 

the BEST judges look whether it is open or closed or in the middle


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyOfPayton* »_
the BEST judges look whether it is open or closed or in the middle


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: EOS top warning! (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_When you first get the car.. do at and see how many open/close does it take for it to heat up and stop working, that way you know the limit.
Will this damage anything?
JT

It overheats after about 12-15 times opening and closing right after the other. the MFI also shows how many times the top has been opened and closed. Once it overheats it goes into gravity mode. which means what ever the poistion the top is in closest to closing or opening is the way it will choose. BTW there is NO pinch protection on the roof. There are no microswitches in the top like the beetle convertables, there are hallsensors instead.


----------

